# Are Flow bindings good?



## girlsare2fun (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a pair of 2010 Flow NXT-AT to pair with a 2010 Lib Tech TRS I just got. I was iffy on the bindings and I seen some pro's and con's, but eventually my curiosity got the best of me and I got them. I'm just wondering what some people can tell me from experience about them. I seen people complain about the ratchets wearing down easily, but others say you should only have to adjust/dial that in once and then your simply lowering and raising the hi-back. Just wanted some feedback from people who have ridden both Flow and traditional 2-strap bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Some love them and some hate them. My buddy rides them and loves them. I'm just not a fan or their strap system. I just don't find it as responsive as a toe cap.

Flow used to have some major quality issues, but their high end stuff looks pretty doggone well made these days.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I used flow bindings all last season and they were not bad at all. The straps did not wear down at all and once you figure out where your fit is, lowering the back is the only moving part. It is very easy and you will always be the first one strapped down off the lift, sometimes without even having to sit. 

Otherwise I have to side with linvillegorge on the responsiveness. I really did not notice the difference until I used a friend's targas for a day and it made a big enough difference to go back to strap bindings. The lack of being able to control the two straps individually, the back sometimes opening up open during the run and the difficulty in adjusting made me switch to targas this season.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

People are point on about the Flows. I have been a long time Flow user, but I also love traditional bindings as well.

The biggest advantage of Flow bindings for me is not the speed of entry/exit. It's the comfort. When I shred with all my buddies with their traditional bindings, I am the only one that is not wanting to give his feet a rest. This is a big benefit to me because I am getting older and older. My body just doesn't have the stamina it used to. For me, the responsiveness trade-off is well worth it. 

I can do anything that I do in traditional bindings in my Flows. But yes, traditional bindings give me more responsiveness. Does it alter the way I ride? Heck no. Traditional bindings do alter the way I ride though. I have to take more breaks to give my feet a rest.

However, I do a lot while I shred. If I'm just cruising, it doesn't matter as much. But I do a lot of presses, constantly switch back and forth, jump off stuff, etc... all of that takes a toll on my feet. And yes, I do have great boots. It is in fact the traditional strap system that gives me foot fatigue.

Flow's mini ratchets aren't the best, but are greatly improved over their original system. Personally, I prefer the SE Flows. They only need two ratchets per binding. The inner straps are tool-less adjustments like on traditional bindings. This makes them super easy to set up. I don't have to worry about marking the ladders to remember my settings if I ever have to take the caps off because all I have to do is strap them down like any traditional bindings.

As for build and quality, as with anything, the more parts, the more chances for failure. I always advise people to contact Flow and request an extra set of hardware. Never shred without these parts. I've never had to use them, but that isn't the case for everyone. I've tortured my many Flow bindings over the years. Even the cheapest Flow Flites stood up to abuse. I had a pair of Ride LX bindings that broke the second day out. Shit happens.


----------



## girlsare2fun (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all of your feedback, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm wondering about this. Whenever I've tried flows dialed to my boots, they were quicker edge to edge than any 2 strap I've ever tried, including CO2's, Cartels, SPi's, and Force SL's. 

Highbacks falling down is almost always user error. On older models they had problems with the locking mech wearing down, in the last 2-3 years they fixed that. Should not be an issue.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'm wondering about this. Whenever I've tried flows dialed to my boots, they were quicker edge to edge than any 2 strap I've ever tried, including CO2's, Cartels, SPi's, and Force SL's.
> 
> Highbacks falling down is almost always user error. On older models they had problems with the locking mech wearing down, in the last 2-3 years they fixed that. Should not be an issue.


Yea, edge to edge isn't where the responsiveness loss comes into play. It's the flex of the straps. Even this has gotten better though especially with the I-Flex straps that a lot of Flows have now.

Having two independently flexing straps is better than one like with Flow's caps. So this mainly affects your fore and aft movements. Presses are a great example. Traditional bindings will feel more responsive for presses.

Another instance that I've noticed where traditionals are better is when I'm skidding/ruddering my tail. 

However, like I have said, it's not such a huge difference anymore with newer Flows. This was an issue with my 2006 Flow Flite 1's, but is negligible with my 2010 Flow NXT-FSE's.

I think the bulk of the negative stigma arising from Flows is from people who either rode older/cheap models, or only rode it a couple of times. Flows feel really different the first time you try them if you have been riding traditional bindings up until that point. It's something that took me a day to get used to and that was back in 2006 with my Flites.


----------

